# Need to ID this Chicken Breed!



## Shadi K (Jun 30, 2020)

Please help me ID This chicken breed!! She has all black comb and waddle, black beak with white tip, all black feet. She was very large as well and had golden/orange spots. She was my favorite and a fox just took her 2 days ago  . I suspected she was pullet, but her comb and waddle formed after just 8 weeks and was more profound than rest of flock.

These photos are from when she was about 8-9 weeks old.





























Here is one from roughly 6 weeks of age, best photo of feet I could find. Something unique, she had 5 toes. I dont know if this was deformity.








This photo is from about 3-4 weeks old: (She is one in the middle)








Let me know what else I can provide. My goal is to ID her and order another one ASAP


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The only bird that comes to mind is the ayam cemani but it could also be a mix of two breeds one with black skin. If she/he didn't have a bunch of soft feathers then it wasn't crossed with a silkie.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Well it's definitely ayam cemani but it is also crossed with something else, maybe 2 something else's lol. 5 toed breeds that come to mind right away are Silkies, Houdan's, Dorking's, Faverolles, Sultans and more I can't think of right now but there are a few more.
As for the coloring, a pure bred Ayam would not have the colored feathers so that is coming from another breed in her crossing. It's possible, I can't tell from these photos but I am thinking possibly her 3rd breed could be gold laced wyandotte but the pattern isn't quite right, of course, that could be from the multiple breeds.

For your purposes, her main breed is ayam cemani. The chances of you finding another that looks EXACTLY like her are slim to none. But if you are going for personality, ayam cemani is what you want to order. That being said, Ayam's are one of the most rare breeds in the US so it might be difficult to find a good, clean, healthy replacement. Be careful of the sellers of this breed, because of it's rarity they could sell you a sick bird for a ridiculous price. If possible, go see the bird in person.

I am sorry for your loss, it's so hard to lose them.

Now, with the business out of the way...I used to live in MA, all of my kids were born there but I lived south of Boston (South Weymouth, Rockland area) and for a time I also lived in central MA (Gardner, Fitchburg area) So...hello ex neighbor! lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dang, Sylie, I didn't know that. I lived for a short while in Framingham then down in Foxboro.


----------



## Shadi K (Jun 30, 2020)

robin416 said:


> The only bird that comes to mind is the ayam cemani but it could also be a mix of two bree
> 
> 
> robin416 said:
> ...





Sylie said:


> Well it's definitely ayam cemani but it is also crossed with something else, maybe 2 something else's lol. 5 toed breeds that come to mind right away are Silkies, Houdan's, Dorking's, Faverolles, Sultans and more I can't think of right now but there are a few more.
> As for the coloring, a pure bred Ayam would not have the colored feathers so that is coming from another breed in her crossing. It's possible, I can't tell from these photos but I am thinking possibly her 3rd breed could be gold laced wyandotte but the pattern isn't quite right, of course, that could be from the multiple breeds.
> 
> For your purposes, her main breed is ayam cemani. The chances of you finding another that looks EXACTLY like her are slim to none. But if you are going for personality, ayam cemani is what you want to order. That being said, Ayam's are one of the most rare breeds in the US so it might be difficult to find a good, clean, healthy replacement. Be careful of the sellers of this breed, because of it's rarity they could sell you a sick bird for a ridiculous price. If possible, go see the bird in person.
> ...


Wow you are quite knowledgeable on chicken breeds! I thought I knew what I wanted but you clearly know what I need. Similar personality is what I need and I will take your advice and look for a healthy one! My goal is to find a chick or pullet, I may order from a hatchery because I am knew to this and doubt tractor supply will have another one. And yes I am in Wilmington so always nice talking with other MA residents. Thank you both for your help! It has been hard moving on, especially because I feel responsible for what happened due to letting the chickens out too early. I never knew how wonderful chickens were and cant wait to find another that will fill the gap. Any suggestions on acquiring an ayam bird are welcome.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Like Sylie said, they are few and far between and very expensive. I don't know how you lucked out on that one but like you said I doubt it will ever happen again. 

There are other breeds that are just as sweet in personality, Orpingtons are one. Red Stars. Barred Rocks. 

I know you feel bad. I did the same thing with my Guineas. Now they stay up until the sun has been up longer. They don't like it but too bad. Local predators leave when they realize us humans are up and about.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I am a huge chicken person lol. My whole family including my sisters and nieces/nephews etc all know that Aunt Sylie is "the crazy chicken lady". I don't know everything, I learn new things all of the time but chickens are my passion so I've made it a point to learn all that I can. 

You probably got this one because it is a mixed breed and would not show true to it's standard. I hope that you do find what you are looking for.

Ebay and Amazon sell them but I would be very very cautious ordering from them. There are several cemani breeders around but I don't know their reputations, good or bad. Cackle Hatchery in Missouri sometimes has them in stock but you have to catch them at the right time, they get snapped up really quick. They get 45 dollars each for them and they are straight run plus you have to order I think it's 5 chicks, they won't ship just one.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

robin416 said:


> Dang, Sylie, I didn't know that. I lived for a short while in Framingham then down in Foxboro.


I have spent many good times in Framingham  It's a little nostalgic for me to talk about MA lol I kind of miss it.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

There are some folks now raising hybrids they call Rainbow Cemanis which are all black with a few multi-colored feathers. I would predict that as Cemanis become more popular there will eventually be some crosses which become Standard. The Rainbow Cemanis are very attractive and would make good hobby chickens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wonder who it was then that is crossing cemanis and selling to hatcheries.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I haven't seen any hatchery crosses yet, probably hobbyist breeders. There's always somebody trying something. There is an old poultry judge saying about how after the Garden of Eden, every single bird ever has been a cross. Interesting old saying, I don't know the origin of it. I collect old poultry books and ephemera, since Fossil Ledges is a nonprofit, I have made an archive of all the antique poultry material. Since I am retired now, I need to get busy and catalog some of it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I went back and read the original post, this may not even be in the US but a European country. They're a bit different on how chicks are acquired.

When I got out of breeding I let most of my stuff go having to do with the birds. Every once in a while I wish I had it back.


----------

